# Bohemian 17 Hull #1 FS



## jerm

PURDY!!!


----------



## skinny_water

> PURDY!!!



Thanks.

Video Tarpon Fishing
http://vimeo.com/42680653


----------



## acraft1720

Great looking boat looks well built etc. Good to see some competition for that market of premium skiffs. Best of luck!


----------



## tortuga

The Demo skiff is still available. Ready to replace it with a new carbon epoxy model . Lowered price to $28,000. E tec will have full warranty upon registration. Robert at Bohemian. 
Ph. 941-232-2461


----------



## tortuga

SOLD


----------



## mmccull5

fantastic! where's she headed?


----------



## mhinkle90

ending of that video is priceless hahahahaha

still looked awesome!



> PURDY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Video Tarpon Fishing
> http://vimeo.com/42680653
Click to expand...


----------



## tortuga

The demo skiff went to Corpus Christi. I just built a Calcutta 390 power cat for the buyer. He saw the demo skiff and had me paint it to match . Just picked up another skiff order for Texas today.


----------

